# propping up interior doors to spray



## timplex (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, a co-worker said he has used some plastic braces, that go onto the corners of doors where the doors stand up, and somehow line up in a zig-zag fashion.
Makes sense to me, but I cannot find them. 
I use deck screws in the top and bottom of doors and place them between sawhorses. He is getting hard to work with, please help me find some.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Just use scrap pieces of wood. I have seen a few different kinds of gadgets the do what your saying, but some sticks and screws will work too.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

You don't need the plastic braces. As Jmays says the scrap wood at the top of the doors works great.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I have the plastic braces, got them at my local paint store (not big box store). I'll try to remember to take a picture of them tomorrow. You use 2, or 1 if you are feeling lucky, for each 2 doors and they screw right into the hinges. 

They're nearly impossible to put on with 1 person though.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

And a breeze will break the plastic braces allowing all your doors to fall down. Ask me how I know!


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I second Jmays and agree that some short sticks of wood screwed into the top of zig zagged doors works good.

I use the Speed Painting Door Deckers now. Requires 2 people but you can lay the paint on thick with doors sitting horizontal, and then stack all the doors in 1 room while finishing up the walls. Makes painting walls pretty easy.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Break a five gallon stir stick in half, and use two small nails per side.


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

14-16 in. X 2in. Plywood scraps, 2-3in. Wooden blocks, ring nail finish nails, leave a gap between the doors on your first row, to make room for a second


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

+1 plywood (doesn't split) & 2 nails/door


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If i understand correctly. They sell metal clamps for those things. I'll post a picture later today to show.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Door stands we use:
http://www.walltools.com/media/cata...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/a/d/adv-q-300_01.jpg

From Sherwin Williams. Work like champs, just have a hammer with you to put them in, they attach at the top of the doors.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I use door stop material,cut it into 3 ft sticks.Take the door,put the stick in between the door and the wall at the very top edge of the door,and spray,flip around,spray other side.

No nails,no attatchments of any kind,just the right lean,the right stick,and voila,painted doors.

zero ruined doors or walls from falling doors,once in a while they do fall,and I have to fix something,but it's worth it to me not having to drive nails and pull,or do something elaborate with accordianed doors in a room.

Didn't invent the method,but use it all the time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a type of truss tie plate and drywall screws on top of the doors.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I bought a bunch of strapping and nail them to the tops of the doors, zig zag them/ stager them and blast both sides with the sprayer.
I also stock piled on door hinges and some time swap out the good hinges with mine and spray right in place.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Bender said:


> I use a type of truss tie plate and drywall screws on top of the doors.


Bender, does the plastic not stick to the bottom of the doors?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

These are using the door hangers I mentioned above in earlier post (QuickTruss).


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> These are using the door hangers I mentioned above in earlier post (QuickTruss).


 What are those doors? Ash?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

woodcoyote said:


> These are using the door hangers I mentioned above in earlier post (QuickTruss).


Yeah that's what I've used forever until I bought the door deckers. Both good.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> What are those doors? Ash?


I wish, to a degree. I hear ash has a bad rap when you go to sand it, pain in the neck. But I also wish because it would be a new species for us to work with. 

Anyway, no. They are Doug Fir. And door jams are pine. :O

Coming out good though, I think. I'll up a pic or something in another post as to not hijack this one lol.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

STAR said:


> Bender, does the plastic not stick to the bottom of the doors?


A little bit but not too bad. Before we pull them I walk around and 'kick' the plastic away from the doors. That takes care of most of it and whatever is left a quick pass with a piece of sand paper finishes it.


----------

